# Sufix 832



## BassAddict (May 13, 2012)

Anyone try sufix 832 yet, what are your thoughts? I'd especially like to hear how it compares to power pro


----------



## devilmutt (May 13, 2012)

I have Suffix 832 on two of my setups, the older Suffix on two, and Power Pro on the rest. The Suffix does not fray like the Power Pro does but this is not a concern for me because I retie quite often. All three of the lines fade rather quickly, again not a big deal for me as most of the water I fish is not real clear. The Suffix is a stiffer line compared to Power Pro, but I am able to cast both as far as I need. The Power Pro is easier to tie knots with in my opinion, but I only use one knot for everything, the palomar knot.

For me, both of these lines are miles ahead of where braids started. I used the original Spider wire which was a flat line that I always had tangled on the spool or the rod tip. After the Spider Wire I switched to Fire Line and hated that, it was stiff, always had wind knots, and was a pain to untangle if I had a backlash. Fire Line drove me back to Mono until I gave Power Pro a shot.

Overall I like Power Pro the best, it's not as stiff, easier to tie, and cheaper.

Some will say to use a Fluorocarbon leader, but this makes no sense to me. If you use the leader you have removed the greatest asset of braid, the strength. If I was fishing lakes that are gin clear then I would spool up with Fluorocarbon, but I fish water that is dirty to pea green.


----------



## BassAddict (May 13, 2012)

Broke down and bought 150 yards of #10 832 at walmart for 20 bucks. First impressions are i like it! It casts a mile and I feel like i got more accuracy with them. I also like that the line is a little stiffer (for how long well see) sure makes tying knots with one hand easier especially when it gets breezy out. As for color I fish chocolate milk so this is a non issue. The price sucked, but if you break it down to once a year for two rods it makes it more manageable. All in all i got my wormin spinning rod with #10 832 and my crankbait bait caster with #20 PP and the jury is still out. More to come


----------



## dieselfixer (May 14, 2012)

I use PP 20 lb line on all my reels. I have used Suffix before but I prefer PP it just seems to work better for me, sort of like which is better Ford or Chevy (Chevy of course).


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 9, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> Some will say to use a Fluorocarbon leader, but this makes no sense to me. If you use the leader you have removed the greatest asset of braid, the strength. If I was fishing lakes that are gin clear then I would spool up with Fluorocarbon, but I fish water that is dirty to pea green.



We run a lot of our spinning reels with braid and a fluorocarbon leader here in N. Ga. The main advantage is that it allows you to have the clearness of the fluorocarbon near your bait without having to worry about the ill handling of fluorocarbon on a spinning reel. We do a lot of vertical drop shotting, and after a few days a spool of just fluorocarbon on a spinning reel can turn into a real monster due to the amount of line twist you get. By having the braid backing, it will not get the twist in it like fluorocarbon will. Plus, it allows you to use a heavier fluorocarbon on spinning reels. I'm not sure how many have tried it, but anything over about 10lb gets to be very tough to manage on a small bass sized spinning reel. Plus, it makes changing your line size very easy. Want to go heavier/lighter, just snip off your leader and tie a new one on.  

Let us know how the 832 treats you. I've been using the Super 8 or Super Slick (can't remember) Power Pro and have been pretty happy with that. But, I'm always looking to try new stuff.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 9, 2012)

I am a huge suffix fan and have not touched PP in many years - I like the 832 on anything 30# and over but prefer the Performance Plus on anything lighter the 30lbs. 

i too use a floro leader (or mono depending on what I am doing and where) ALWAYS! Usually run anywhere from a 3 to 8' leader connected with an Alberto knot 


One thing that the 832 is better for is wind knots - you get much less.


PP always was prone to wind knots and that is why I no longer use it. (well we do have 100lb as backer on the 30 and 50W tuna reels but you do not cast them, HAW)


As far as line Suffix is very good for a reasonable price - there are a few very expensive lines out there that are just sick with the casting distance you get - but wayyy expensive Daiwa Samuri for example


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2012)

Big big fan fan of the new power pro slick. Try it if you can find it.


----------



## HBT Chris (Aug 10, 2012)

Jim said:


> Big big fan fan of the new power pro slick. Try it if you can find it.



I REALLY like mine. I'm not sure though if it's because the line itself or because I got the blue color so I could see it better. :lol:


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 11, 2012)

HBT Chris said:


> devilmutt said:
> 
> 
> > Some will say to use a Fluorocarbon leader, but this makes no sense to me. If you use the leader you have removed the greatest asset of braid, the strength. If I was fishing lakes that are gin clear then I would spool up with Fluorocarbon, but I fish water that is dirty to pea green.
> ...



OK, that make sense, I never use spinning reels when bass fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 11, 2012)

I use the floro leader for a few reasons


I like to get any advantage that I can - and floro offer less visibility. You need to think like a fish - what appears to be dirty or stained water still offer plenty of visibility to the fish that live in it. Are fish line shy - heck yeah they are 

You might still catch fish but the older wiser (and larger) fish might be turning away on you


It is far easier (for me) to handle the floro when landing fish

It adds some front weight to the line enanliing me to cast lighter lures and cast lurther


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2012)

I use a fluro leader when chasing pickerel,I've had less(almost none)cutoffs with it.
I'm down to 20lbs YO-ZURI disappearing pink,from 40lbs...I use the Alberto knot as well,atached to 30lbs PP.
Sorry,havn't tried the suffix brand.


----------



## rusty.hook (Sep 23, 2012)

I have used Power Pro, and Suffix 832, but the best of all for me was Fins. I had a tremendous less amount of back lashes with the Fins Windtamer braid, cost a little more but well worth it in the long run. 
In the salt here on the Gulf Coast fishing for specs, reds and flounder, I used Fins 30lb with a double barrel swivel and tied this to 20lb clear mono tied to a Norton quick release connector. The reason for the double barrel swivel, is for less line twist, and it works great. Also if I wanted to go to a smaller leader, changing would be instant, and braid is so darned hard to tie. The Norton quick connector allows you to change lures in seconds and no retying. Never lost a fish on them. Caught some red fish up to 10 lbs with no problems on any of my setups yet.


----------

